# Uber ‘Ponzi scheme’ will collapse, Uber 99% chance bankrupt in ten years



## Rynax (Dec 29, 2016)

http://www.news.com.au/finance/busi...e/news-story/505149de242b80a521770d45a0e57bd8

Sorry for Kalanik


----------



## Night_Crawler (May 25, 2017)

Ten years is a long time in the history of Uber.

I doubt Uber will go bankrupt. They might have to cut back on the self driving and flying cars and focus on ridesharing. There is plenty of money sloshing around in superfunds that needs to be put somewhere. The alternative is to have an early IPO so the public can be the last to buy into the Ponzi scheme and early investors will get out.


----------

